# Salsa/Red Bush tandem, late 1970's



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Finally cleaned up the Red Bush/Ross Shafer/Salsa tandem bike. Pretty amazing amount of fillet brazing on this rascal. More pictures and details @ https://www.firstflightbikes.com/1978_Red_Bush_Tandem.htm

And remember that you can come see this bike and hundreds of others, as well as hang out with Richard Cunningham and Capt. Dondo, at the Crossroads Vintage Bike Festival, August 26-28. Details @ https://www.firstflightbikes.com/crossroa.htm

<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/RedBush.JPG>

<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/RedBushHead.JPG>

<img src=https://www.firstflightbikes.com/_borders/RedBushFork.JPG>


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

Love everything about that bike except the damned top tube doing a jig mid-way. Saw a Ritchey Skyliner like that too, just kills it.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

mwr said:


> Love everything about that bike except the damned top tube doing a jig mid-way. Saw a Ritchey Skyliner like that too, just kills it.


It definitely gives it a "bent" look. I think it would have looked better to just drop the stoker top tube down an 1" or 2" to level it out but there may have been a solid reason to do it this way?


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

man, thats so cool to find rare things like that. have i ever told you that i hate you


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> man, thats so cool to find rare things like that. have i ever told you that i hate you


Man Sky, hate is such an ugly word!!

It was on eBay so it wasn't even territory encroachment! It didn't sell so we even bought it after the auction ended. Sounds like you might have to add Red Bush to your search list, can't wait to see what that would bring up.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

1978 - that would have attracted mucho attention at this year's hand built show, almost 30 years later. The brake posts and spring holder are works of art. Had to have long posts to get the pads to clear when opened. 

What a beauty!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

*a little off the subject*

Saw this Ritchey Tandem the other day:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...90006991481&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

I don't hate the folks who won this (nor Jeff either) but this seems like a killer deal. What gives? For $76 I should have bought it myself as I did have it flagged. Not that I have any friends or nothing that would ride it with me...but am I missing something on this one or did someone get a real score?

'Guin


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

i would have bid if i was confident that was actually i Ritchey. i'm not feelin it though.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Veloculture said:


> i would have bid if i was confident that was actually i Ritchey. i'm not feelin it though.


Wise move, Sky.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I understand what you mean, I don't know Ritchey tandems well enough to know on a stripped frame. Probably isn't an obvious case of fraud like that guy flogging the "Klein Pulse" a month ago but hey, $75 for a tandem frame that is in even decent shape probably ain't so bad. 

Mostly brought it up to see what you folks who know more about these things than I thought.

'Guin


----------

